
TIPS and TRICKS for Strong Passwords - codecnetworks
https://www.codecnetworks.com/blog/tips-tricks-strong-passwords/
======
daedalbug
absolute rubbish, just perpetuating the same nonsense that requires all those
social-engineerable "I've forgotten my password" features

